# My Simple Scapes...



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow your tanks are beautiful! 
So you have tank journals for these tanks? Particularly the last one with emersed plants?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

All very beautiful scapes, excellent work.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent aquascapes. I would love to see more pictures of the first.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

all very nice!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

IS that mist you have hovering over the surface of the water? How/why? lol
Its kind of cool but I thought that was bad for fish?


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Couple of Older picts of this . I'm really just getting a feeling for different Scapes and Plants in general. Always changing. Glosso in the earlier stages, now HC etc..
Lots to learn as we all know ..
No Fish currently in the Paludarium and the Fogger does help with Humidity etc. 
CO2 Pressurized.. ( Micro/ Macros ) accordingly ..
Thanks Everyone for the Encouraging Words !


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice scapes!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow.... very nice indeed.

good job!


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have to admit, using a great soil here definitely makes a big difference. 
ADA Amazonian . No algae problems with that little 10 gallon. Lots of WC's initially .


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*Up to date Pictures*

Been trying to get the ferts a little better in check along with lighting. The current lighting are the Dual 24 watt T5 HO's but I just added a small Compact Florescent in the back as well and that has helped on the Rotala Green for a more Cascading effect as seen in the pict.
Ferts are daily. Dry and Pressurized CO2 to go along with..


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

gorgeous tanks!


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*"Latest Trim" picture with stats..*

Thank you for the kind words ! Just a lot of fun in general ! I just did a trim job
on the HC here and have been lucky that's it's worked out good for me as far as growth
and no algae issues. 

Tank: 10 gallon "Radius" great little tank ! Curved fronts, Glass...
Substrate: Amazonia 
Lighting: Dual T5 HO 24 watters and just added the Coralife 32 watt PC fixture to the back which helped a lot for the Rotala Green sp. as far as Cascading a bit more.
Ferts: Dry Micro/ Macro's alternating on a strict schedule with WC's 30-50% once per wk.
CO2: Pressurized on a timer..

Nothing great on the scape here but just learning how to balance everything out in general.
Thought I would shoot these picts with just the Rear Light on for the heck of it.. Little different.
I'll have to get a "Full Light" shot on this since it's rather hard I know to see everything in its entirety..


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

subscribed. Can you teach me how to make the S.repens dome like what you have there? I am definitely interested to learn from you.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

The one thing I do envy those with C02--the rapid growth that's possible to allow for very fast turnover on experimental set ups. But not so envious that I'm willing to give up the ease of my low-tech.  

Beautiful 'scapes!


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Love that first tank also.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet stuff! 
Love the fogger...makes that take look so great from above...very cool!


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

keithy said:


> subscribed. Can you teach me how to make the S.repens dome like what you have there? I am definitely interested to learn from you.


Pretty easy actually. Just trim accordingly and shape to what you want. Initially, it doesn't look too good but will grow in shortly.. I'll have to say it's a fun PLANT to work with and has a lot of possibilities.. Thank you all for the kind words !! Nothing fancy here really on this scape but beings that it's a high lit tank etc. that in itself is a challenge ....
Just recently went to LED's. "Finnex" so things have to adjust etc..


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Drooling...


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

I got a very curious little friend here that loves the Tank Water I'll have to say LOL !!!

Recent Re Scape here a bit on this little 10 gallon....


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

All of your tanks are so beautiful. I'm subscribing to this thread so I can get ideas!


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

Great photos. What kind of fogger are you using in the open-top with emergent plants?


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*Update Picts...*

Updated shot of my Little Do Aqua 4.5 gallon scape. It's starting to come along. 
Nothing special, but what the heck LOL !! I've got a couple of Tiger Shrimps in there but,
I am thinking of changing them out since they are really hard to see in general. I have an order coming in from the "Wet Spot" Oregon area with some "Chili Rasboras" and since they pretty much max out at around 3/4 of an inch, I think they might work out. I've heard though that they like little current which I have here, and a bit more "Shade, less direct light which I don't have etc. in order to achieve good coloration. ( Deep Reds etc.)


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

They all look nice.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

If those are your simple scapes what would you more difficult ones look like? i think they'd look amazing


----------

